# Out of Want with my Wife



## Confuzed78 (May 15, 2013)

Small Brief: Ive been married for 10 years and have 2 kids. I have fallen out of love with my wife and have been seeing someone for almost one year. I feel I have found the person who I can wake up to every morning with a great smile and the want of doing things for her I never felt before.
My problem started on the 2nd year of marriage:
1- Having my mother in law live with us for 5 years
2- My wife constantly made me feel she is much better and smarter, tell me bad words, put me down etc.. she is 2 years older than me.
She tells me she doesnt see me as a husband (a man), more like a son (a child), how she sees my son. Trys to protect me and get worried if someone harms me etc..
I dont think she really loves me but lover herself, the idea of a family and ofcoase she doesnt want the Kids to get hurt.
Im feeling sooo lost myself..


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

So...leave your wife. It's pretty simple actually.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Confuzed78 said:


> Small Brief: Ive been married for 10 years and have 2 kids. I have fallen out of love with my wife and have been seeing someone for almost one year. I feel I have found the person who I can wake up to every morning with a great smile and the want of doing things for her I never felt before.
> My problem started on the 2nd year of marriage:
> 1- Having my mother in law live with us for 5 years
> 2- My wife constantly made me feel she is much better and smarter, tell me bad words, put me down etc.. she is 2 years older than me.
> ...


What are you asking ??

Divorce and move on -- NOT COOL CHEATING ON YOUR WIFE NO MATTER HOW YOU SEE IT OR FOR ANY REASON.

Just remember if she cheats with you --- she will probably cheat on you.


----------



## BenDeToy (May 12, 2013)

I don't know what the reason for your post is?

You should be honest with your wife, however.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

My wife has told me she feels like she's needed to protect me, too. I feel you on that. Her reasoning is that I am damaged from combat. To extent she's correct. I may make irrational decisions, but I don't need a babysitter. I think we understand one another better now. She feels protected BY me now, rather than being protective OF me. Dude, talk to your wife and STOP SEEING OTHER PEOPLE WHILE MARRIED, please.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Be honest with your wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Speaking as someone who cheated... Leave the marriage, if that's how you feel. Having an affair isn't going to fix what's wrong in your marriage. And when you get caught and everything blows up, it will be so very much worse.

Ideally, you would leave your marriage and figure out yourself first, before starting/continuing a new relationship.

C


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

I'm with everyone else. Don't do this to your wife. Nothing excuses cheating. Divorce.. Then get with the new girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

Small Brief: Ive been married for 10 years and have 2 kids. I have fallen out of love with my wife *and have been seeing someone for almost one year

Stopped reading here...you're no better than the WSs that have caused most of us pain on here.*


----------



## Confuzed78 (May 15, 2013)

I have completely stopped the relationship for about 2 months now. I just feel so Unhappy married to her. But my issue is what about the Kids, thats what worries me most.
I want to give our marriage a chance, I hope for the Kids sake and ours that we can keep this marriage without both of us living 2 separate lives.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Confuzed78 said:


> I have completely stopped the relationship for about 2 months now. I just feel so Unhappy married to her. But my issue is what about the Kids, thats what worries me most.
> I want to give our marriage a chance, I hope for the Kids sake and ours that we can keep this marriage without both of us living 2 separate lives.


Cheating on your wife is just awful... I don't think you understand the pain it can cause because you were getting something you liked out of your marriage...

The problem is your marriage. A cheater, which you are is someone who slinks around in the darkness... If you want you marriage to be better, shine a light on it.

You need to have a serious heart to heart with your wife. Tell her how you feel, why you feel the way you do, and ask her how she feels... She probably feels like you do but you have been so focused on your own thoughts (Selfishly) that you probably don't see her pain. You cheated. You are not right in this.

Discuss it with her and see what she thinks and see if MC can help you. A cheater will screw up their kids lives... ALWAYS... You did that. If it comes down to it, YOU need to make it right!


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

Talk to your wife, fix things, or get out.

Because when you cheat, you now lose all right to complain.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

These things have obviously bothered you(if they are not rationalisations to make your wife seem like the bad guy). Why have you not done anything about them before? Did you think everything was magically going to solve itself if you avoided conflict and went with the flow?


----------

